# And what an AMAZING day it has been!!



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wanted to add an update to my message from this morning (Update from me-a scary/exciting day).

Well, we did it!!!

Our SW went to matching panel on our behalf this morning and we got the call from her just after midday to say that we were officially matched!!  

We then had to scoot over to little one's LA for the intros planning meeting, then...

...we went straight to FC house to meet our little man!!! 

We spent a blissful hour or so with or little one, playing, feeding him and giggling!  

What a rollercoaster of a day! We are feeling shattered, headachy, exhausted and absolutely OVER THE MOON!!!!

We just can't wait to bring him home next week! 

Thank you all so much for all your good wishes. It really does mean alot.

Wishing you all the very best wherever you are in your journeys.

A very HAPPY Charlie. xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Charlie

Excellent news for you and DH.  Best of luck for next week, you must be over the moon!  

Loujx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

congratulations Charlie fantastic news hun 

pam xx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Whoopee! Well done Charlie, what a dream come true. Enjoy every minute of it xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great news , glad all had gone well and enjoy your visits,  the next weeke will go so quick.

Althogh it is tiring and you have waited to be a family for so long try to make the most of the time that you and dh have together on your own as it will be a distant memory before too long

Enjoy

Karen x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations on your 'match'.
Hope the intros continue to go well and you are all soon home as a family.
Love
OT x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Charlie,
I am just delighted for you great news!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fantastic news

xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Charlie & DH

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  really pleased for you.

lots of love camly xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news charlie, sounds like a lovely day 

kj x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sounds as though you had just such a wonderful day and your going to have many more BUT do be warned from the ones who have been through it , these intro's are very tiring so stock up your fridge/freezer, spend as much time with DH as you can & enjoy every minute of it because as soon as you have him 24 hours a day, your going to LOVE it!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi again!

Well, intros are now over and our little man is hooooooooooooooooome!!   We are so happy. He is an absolute little angel-gorgeous, smiley, giggly, cheeky, occasionally grumpy-everything we ever dreamed of!

He has gone straight to sleep tonight in his new room-bless him!

Thanks for all your messages. I'll keep you all posted as often as being a new mummy permits!  

Loads of love and best wishes to you all for your journeys.

Charlie. x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations!
Enjoy every second
Dee
xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

charlie and dh

congrats on becoming a mummy and daddy  

lots of love  

camly xxx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Charlie

Don't get on much now so apologies for late reply.

Just wanted to say how happy I am for you and wish you and your little one and hubby an amazing family journey.

Best wishes

T x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi charlie,

What an exciting time for you and your dh I bet you dont what planet you are on at the moment  

All the best for next week and planning for your big day

Dawn


----------

